# Upgrade 8.0 -> 8.1. Update ports?



## vand777 (Jul 25, 2010)

1. Do I need to recompile all ports when upgrading from 8.0p4 to 8.1?
2. Do I need to recompile all ports when upgrading between major releases (for example, from 7.2 to 8.1)?


----------



## FrogLS (Jul 25, 2010)

Short answer:

1. No
2. Yes

More explicatory in User Application FAQ


----------



## vand777 (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Jul 26, 2010)

2) or install misc/compat7x


----------

